# Fallen Angel...Now with wings!



## Abby (May 25, 2014)

I gave my angel some wings, not

 sure if it's an improvement or not?


----------



## Gavrushka (May 25, 2014)

I never saw the original, but the picture works exceptionally well.

Inspired me to visit your website, so on my way now.


----------



## Abby (May 25, 2014)

Thanks! That reminds me I need to update that website!!


----------



## mystic575 (May 27, 2014)

Wow. That is remarkably realistic. Personally, I think it'd look a bit better if the wings were slightly longer. Not very important, though.


----------



## Abby (May 27, 2014)

Thanks  The wings were an afterthought and there wasn't much room left to accommodate them, but I like those wings anyway. It's like she's holding them in just like she's holding her arms in


----------



## mystic575 (May 28, 2014)

Hmm... oh, I see it now. Anyway, keep drawing. I wish I had half your talent. :untroubled:


----------



## Apple Ice (May 28, 2014)

Hello Abby, I personally preferred it without wings as it was more raw and as a fallen angel, more real. But hey, this is still nice


----------



## Abby (May 29, 2014)

Thanks Apple, you might be right, never know until you try tho huh! :untroubled:


----------



## Cran (May 29, 2014)

Although beautifully drawn, the wings seem a bit lightweight for this angel - gives me the impression that there's a Renaissance cherub trying to hide behind her.


----------



## Abby (May 29, 2014)

Hmmm, well I wanted them to be in the background and to keep her as the focal point so the softness was deliberate, maybe it didn't work tho.


----------



## Cran (May 29, 2014)

It's not the softness, it's the relative size. That's just me, though - I've never been a fan of small wings on a large body; it's evolutionary dangerous. Just ask the dodo.


----------



## Abby (May 29, 2014)

Yes she probably wouldn't fly very well!!


----------



## Emz (Jun 3, 2014)

> I've never been a fan of small wings on a large body


how about the carpenter bee.. Or any other bee for that matter? Way too fat for those wings, works for them though! 
good drawing!


----------



## Abby (Jul 29, 2014)

Ha you may have a point there Emz  I think hers are just costume wings though


----------



## Phase (Jul 31, 2014)

Can't get enough o this.


----------



## Abby (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks Phase!


----------

